# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Sixpack en Spieren Training.

## JordyM

Hallo,

Ik had bij deze de vraag hoe je een sixpack kunt krijgen, daarbij bedoel ik niet dat je die pas ziet als je moeiten doet maar dat deze vanzelf naar boven komt, is er iemand die me hierin zou kunnen helpen ik zou het heel erg tof vinden. Wat ik dan ook nog als vraag had hoe kan je een goede borstspier ontwikkelen dat je zo hele zichtbare borstspieren hebt, ook dit liefst zonder naar de fitness te moeten. Als iemand mij ook een trainingsschema zou kunnen maken mag je het altijd achter laten.

Alvast Bedankt!

----------


## Alex

Beste Jordy,

Check hier voor goede sixpack oefeningen

----------

